# HSBC Buildings of the World



## Rupmulalauk

*HSBC(Hongkong Bank) Architecture*

Post them guys!

*Colonial times* 

Alor Setar, Malaysia built in the early 1900s









Penang(from penangpage.com)









Ipoh City, Malaysia..built in 1909










Newer ones

Melaka









HSBC Data Center, Cyberjaya, Malaysia

















A branch in Brunei, rennovated in 2002










More later


----------



## RafflesCity

The first HSBC Building in Singapore


















































The HSBC Building today (built in the 70s on the same site, had its base renovated last year)


----------



## Monkey

*8 Canada Square*
Canary Wharf, London

*Height:* 200m
*Built:* 1999-2002
*Architect:* Foster & Partners

2nd tallest building in the United Kingdom, and my favourite tower in the Docklands. The cladding is superb!


----------



## Monkey

Another pic


----------



## hkskyline

*HSBC Hong Kong*


----------



## Sultan

How old is HSBC ?


----------



## kunming

It's about 20 years now. It's completed in 1985 if i can remember correctly.


----------



## Sexas

I think Sultan's question is How old is the bank not the building...Headquartered in London the HSBC Group is named after The Hongkong and Shanghai Banking Corporation Limited, which was established 1865 in Hong Kong, today HSBC Group is the world's second largest bank by market value next to Citigroup.


----------



## GuilhermeC

OK the pics look fine but a question:

HSBC - Hongkong and Shanghai Bank. What about the C, what does it stand for?


----------



## dgnr8

Cabaret.


----------



## vvill

GuilhermeC said:


> OK the pics look fine but a question:
> 
> HSBC - Hongkong and Shanghai Bank. What about the C, what does it stand for?


that's *H*ong Kong and *S*hanghai *B*anking *C*orporation. you can refer to the corporate history in hsbc.co.uk.

it's hq-ed in hong kong for almost a hundred years but was moved to london after the aquisition of the midland bank. still right now, hong kong contributes 30% of the annual revenue of the group.


----------



## Sen

well it's HSBC isn't it...how can you miss out HSBC building in shanghai?

Bund 12..HSBC headquarter in shanghai prior to 1949..HSBC established its business in shanghai in 1896.. one year after it opend its headquarter in Hong Kong.....today it's the HQ of Shanghai Pudong Development Bank.































interior










the current HQ of HSBC China in Lujiazi fiancial district in Pudong, Shanghai

the white one


----------



## nick_taylor

vvill said:


> that's *H*ong Kong and *S*hanghai *B*anking *C*orporation. you can refer to the corporate history in hsbc.co.uk.
> 
> it's hq-ed in hong kong for almost a hundred years but was moved to london after the aquisition of the midland bank. still right now, hong kong contributes 30% of the annual revenue of the group.


Started by a Scotsman, with a board formed from a majority of those who are British and was and is essentially a British outfit in Hong Kong. Hong Kong now contributes in earnings: 25.2% towards the group


----------



## Sen

lol i read a joke...that an american customer asked his local HSBC staff what HSBC means...

the staff answered:

Happy and Satisfied Banking Customers..


----------



## Latin l0cO

HSBC is form hong kong?? Dam I never knew. Theres a shit load of them in mexico, i'll try to find pics. Theres also and HSBC ad in Timesquare.


----------



## Chad

*Bangkok HSBC Tower *


----------



## SanMiguel

Latin l0cO said:


> Theres also and HSBC ad in Timesquare.


Yes, but it's only a billboard...


















some shots from HSBC in Hongkong:
inside:
(sorry!, they dont allow hotlinking so cannot post the images directly)
http://image12.webshots.com/13/0/45/98/170704598uTEeAf_ph.jpg
http://image14.webshots.com/15/0/44/43/170704443SjAIXD_ph.jpg
http://image14.webshots.com/15/0/44/84/170704484dtSsNr_ph.jpg
http://image05.webshots.com/5/0/45/33/170704533FujCQq_ph.jpg
under the building:
http://image14.webshots.com/15/0/15/55/170701555QfgtCY_ph.jpg










^ HSBC Arena in Buffalo,NY









^ the former Marine Midland Bank. Marine was acquired during the 1980s by global bank HSBC, and the complex currently serves as the headquarters of HSBC Bank USA








^ Buffalo again










^ HSBC in Rochester, NY










^ HSBC Travelling Bank somewhere in the UK










another advertising










^ found on a nz-site, this building should be in Christchurch
source










^ Auckland (i think)










^v: in Kuala Lumpur (KL)










http://image01.webshots.com/1/5/97/35/35959735TeihFT_ph.jpg
^ Panama City









^v:another HSBC Bank in Panama


















^ i dunno the city, but think it's somewhere in South Korea










^ in Vancouver










^ the HSBC in Istanbul, b4 the bomb...









^ ... and after 










^ Chinatown bra
nch in NYC










^v: new office in Taipei


















^ The former Hong Kong Shanghai Bank Corporation building in Nagasaki










^v: HSBC in Sydney


http://image06.webshots.com/6/9/13/35/97691335IFkYpW_ph.jpg
^in Porthsmouth ( the one in UK, i think)

http://image01.webshots.com/1/2/57/61/49825761DHNwsf_ph.jpg
^ in Port Louis, Mauritius


----------



## GuilhermeC

So if it has moved to London it is british right? It's not a Chinese bank. It may have been born in China but not anymore.


----------



## London™

GuilhermeC said:


> So if it has moved to London it is british right? It's not a Chinese bank. It may have been born in China but not anymore.


Hong Kong was a part of the British Empire anyways...


----------



## Sexas

Well at least they didn't rename it to London and Manchester Bank Corp...or shoud they...


----------



## Jakob

*HSBC Istanbul Headquarters*


On November 20, 2003 the front facade was completely destroyed by the greatest terrorist attack ever in Istanbul's history. Ten people were killed. The Tower is currently under reconstruction.


*Before the terrorist attack:*


----------



## mikep

Heres the ones in Canada that I know of
Toronto









Edmonton









Regina









Vancouver









Not sure whether Montreal has one or not


----------



## IsaganiZenze

i like the hsbc in Makati, its very unique, I like the one in HK as well and also in Istanbul.


----------



## hkskyline

*Olympic Station, Hong Kong*


----------



## Alejandro_MEX

*The Majestic HSBC Tower, Mexico City*
_*Completed, 2006*_

​


----------



## samsonyuen

The Mexican one looks like curved version of the world HQ in London! The color and pattern are the same! 

Interestingly, or strangely, there are only two branches in Ottawa!


----------



## hkskyline

2 more from *Bangkok*


----------



## Saigoneseguy

*HSBC Saigon - Vietnam *


----------



## aranetacoliseum

i luv HSBC HONGKONG............on the other hand, HSBC in manila "enterprises towers" is the most unique one


----------



## JustHorace

HSBC in Makati, Manila









Other than that, HSBC also occupies a twin tower complex in Malate, Manila and is currently building their headquarters in Fort Bonifacio, Manila.


----------



## [email protected]

i 'd rather the canary warf version


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*enterprises towers, MANILA, PHILIPPINES*

Enterprise









Closer









Higher









Farther


----------



## Yörch1

The Mexican one by the daylight... (yeah... it's kind of pocket version of the London one).


----------



## miguelon

what its special about the HSBC building in Mexico City, is the premier location, in Paseo de la Reforma, is like in Champs Elysee in front of the Arc of Triumph, or Fifth AVenue at New York


----------



## wiki

i didnt heard about that attack to the first tower, sad


----------



## ryanr

Mexican one is very nicekay:

Another HSBC office in Metro Manila - this time, in Ortigas:
Discovery Suites - HSBC

















As part of the Ortigas skyline: (peachy-salmon colored building)


----------



## Halawala

HSBC DOHA


----------



## Penhorn

Here's the HSBC building in Halifax, although it's not owned by them:


----------



## _00_deathscar

I love this pic of the HSBC:


----------



## CiceroClark

*Syracuse, NY*


----------

